# Quick Lunch Recipes/Blogs?



## paintyourxtarget (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello! I love food blogs, and was wondering if you could recommend any dedicated to quick to-go lunches, or any website with recipes that could accommodate my needs?

My problem is that I just started commuting to school, which leaves me on campus for around 12 hours (including the commute). I have virtually no time to make food in the AM (breakfast=hot pockets). Because I just usually carry a large purse, I _hate_ being weighed down by bulky tupperware, especially when it's empty and just takes up space. I have a lot of spare time b/t classes, but when I used to live in an apt I would just go home and sleep or make food.

So basically:
-no time in the mornings to prepare food (either taking a minute to prepare, or can be prepared the night before)
-would prefer recipes that might last through the school week, so I can prepare them in bulk instead of having to cook a different meal each day w different ingredients
-need compact storage that doesn't take up a lot of room (collapsible? disposable? or just slim?)
-no microwaves easily accessible on campus

Thanks!

(I should mention, I get sick of sandwiches quick, and am looking for something more filling)


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 19, 2012)

paintyourxtarget said:


> Hello! I love food blogs, and was wondering if you could recommend any dedicated to quick to-go lunches, or any website with recipes that could accommodate my needs?
> 
> My problem is that I just started commuting to school, which leaves me on campus for around 12 hours (including the commute). I have virtually no time to make food in the AM (breakfast=hot pockets). Because I just usually carry a large purse, I _hate_ being weighed down by bulky tupperware, especially when it's empty and just takes up space. I have a lot of spare time b/t classes, but when I used to live in an apt I would just go home and sleep or make food.
> 
> ...


I know what it's like carrying things to school. I hated it when I went to college. BUT... you need an insulated lunch bag. Make your lunch the night before.. like a pasta, lettuce or fruit salad. Put a bottle of water in the freezer overnight. That should keep everything fresh all day. Plus, you'll have your beverage. If you're tired of sandwiches, try a wrap sandwich in a tortilla... with lunch meat, tuna or chicken salad.. or even a veggie sandwich. You are going to have to prepare things the night before.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 19, 2012)

Ditto on the frozen water bottle!

A piece of good cheddar cheese and some whole grain crackers with a hunk of fruit.   Three bean salad or tuna salad and a hunk of fruit!  Tomato juice or skim milk is also fast and more filling than other beverages.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 19, 2012)

Welcome to DC! Make your lunch the night before. Hard boiled eggs (boil 1/2 a dozen, take 2 a day). A can of smoked oysters. Crackers, cheese, fruit. An insulated lunch bag is definitely a good idea. I have one that is like a little shoulder backpack. I take this with me when I go on the train. It is designed to hold 9 soda cans. A frozen water or juice bottle is a good idea. It serves as the ice pack and you can drink it once it is thawed. If your dinner consists of a chicken breast, make two. You can use the leftovers for a chicken salad sandwich or for sliced chicken breast salad or add to a three-bean salad. This would give you 2 lunches.


----------



## Souzy sous (Jan 19, 2012)

You can look online for "the lunch tray" mostly parents preparing kids lunches, but they have some really good ideas


----------

